# Le Grand Traverse RGS Fun Trial - May 5th, 2013



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Duece22 said:


> Yes. We will be providing sombreros for each brace. You are responsible for the remainder of your ensemble.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If the weather keeps up, you may have to wear your Ukrainian hat.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

Sending mine out tomorrow for 2 Gsps


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Duece22 said:


> Yes. We will be providing sombreros for each brace. You are responsible for the remainder of your ensemble.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Noted.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

omega58 said:


> Are we still going with the Cinco de Mayo theme?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Is this like having 5 kinds of mayo on my sandwich:help:


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

N M Mechanical said:


> Is this like having 5 kinds of mayo on my sandwich:help:


You're going to have to come up with #5 on your own:


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

omega58 said:


> If the weather keeps up, you may have to wear your Ukrainian hat.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Might have to provide snow shoes at this rate. Another 16" this week between Monday night and Wednesday night. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Puppy trial in the works..stayed tuned for more details.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

you can try a puppy!!!!!:lol: what brands do you have?


----------



## D-squared (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll go for one in each group, keep us posted. printing flyer now


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I will bring the brown dog


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

*UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE*

The Al Litzenburger (Petoskey) chapter will be hosting a Puppy Trial in partnership with the Le Grand Traverse Chapters Fun Trial. The trial will be on the same day and in an adjacent field as the Le Grand Fun Trial. 

If you are running a dog in both trials we will make sure that your running times do not overlap each other. Please find the attached sign in sheet and information for the puppy trial. The registration and sign up forms are being handled through the Litzenburger chapter so please fill out each individually if you are going to run in both.


----------



## TCpat&trout (Dec 6, 2012)

When does this run til on Sunday? I can't get off work until 3 so I probably can't run my pup but I'd like to check it out anyway. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

TCpat&trout said:


> When does this run til on Sunday? I can't get off work until 3 so I probably can't run my pup but I'd like to check it out anyway.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Starts at 8am
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCpat&trout (Dec 6, 2012)

N M Mechanical said:


> Starts at 8am
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I saw that on the flyer. I was just wondering when it usually wraps up?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

TCpat&trout said:


> I saw that on the flyer. I was just wondering when it usually wraps up?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Probably around five. Just depends how the braces go. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

The shooting preserve we partner with is closed on Saturday for religious purposes.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Steelheadfred said:


> The shooting preserve we partner with is closed on Saturday for religious purposes.


Do you mean Sunday?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

omega58 said:


> Do you mean Sunday?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No they are closed on saturdays open on sundays
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smokinbritts (Apr 17, 2011)

Just checking to see how many dogs you have in


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Ric says about 20. Riding with him to the river right now.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Please find the attached draw. Please make sure you are at the field trial grounds and ready to run your dog a minimum of one hour prior to your brace. We typically run ahead of schedule and need everyone to be there to run at their designated time. Please let me know if there is any questions.
Thank you 
Ric


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

The trial will be in a field behind the clubhouse. Please go to the clubhouse and follow the signage from there. It is important that all participants and spectators follow the signage as to not interfere with the course. 

Thundering Aspens 
4193 N 5 1/2 Rd 
Mesick, MI 49668


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Strong draw, looking forward to a fun day.

"Been there done that bot the t shirt" entry seems to be missing.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lloydboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Many entrants are also running in the regular RGS qualifier trial and every effort has been made in the puppy running order to allow for ample time to do both.


The Al Litzenburger / Petoskey RGS chapter is pleased to have the following entrants at the Puppy trial training event being held May 5.

Puppy Trial Chairman: Chal Curtis
Puppy Trial Field Marshal: David Lloyd
Judges: Dr. Michael McDonald & Charlie McCord 


Handler Dog Sex Breed Age

9:00 Josh Booker. Pip. F GSP 19 mos.
D. Demeulenaere* Emmett. M ES 17 mos.

10:00 Don Stacks. Hazel F ES 14.5 mos.
 Larry Slade* Ginger F ES 11 mos

11:00 Bob Hofstetter Drake M WPG 14.5 mos.
M. MacMaster Hawk M ES 16.5 mos.

11:30 Fritz Heller May (N/C) F Lab 23.5 mos.
Ric Heller Sr Wolf M Lab 23 mos.


LUNCH

12:30 David Lloyd* Anne F Lab 8.5 mos.

1:00 Greg Bishop* Buddy M Brit 18.5 mos.
Sandy Misaras* Breeze F GSP 18.5 mos.

2:00 Karen Phelps Frosty F Brit 16 mos.
Matt Jody* Race M ES 11 mos.

3:00 Dave Bowers Katie F ES 10 mos.

3:30 Chal Curtis* Stella F ES 15.5 weeks

4:00 Paul Fischer* Ace M EP 11 mos.
Josh Soles Penny F ES 12 mos.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

which field is the puppy trial on?


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Daveldman said:


> which field is the puppy trial on?


The puppy trial will be adjacent to the main trial. The parking, check in and lunch area will all be co mingled. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PaulFischer (Jul 26, 2012)

I can't seem to find the running order for Sunday -help?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

PaulFischer said:


> I can't seem to find the running order for Sunday -help?


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

What an event, close to 50 did running, 10 different breeds, round of applause for everyone involved, these "picnic" trials as some call them, sure feel like a big deal to me. See everyone Sunday.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mike McDonald (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll be at the trial. If anyone has a vet problem, I'd be happy to take a look. macvet51


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Mike McDonald said:


> I'll be at the trial. If anyone has a vet problem, *I'd be happy to take a look*. macvet51


That line recalls a T shirt:
I'm not a gynecologist, but I'll take a look.

...and......
What's being served for lunch?


----------



## Mike McDonald (Sep 10, 2007)

Bobby said:


> That line recalls a T shirt:
> I'm not a gynecologist, but I'll take a look.
> 
> ...and......
> What's being served for lunch?


That line reminds me of the line: I am not a plumber, I'm just the plumber's son, but I can put my plumbing in until the plumber comes. MV Regarding lunch I think as usual some are eating grouse others chicken.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Steelheadfred said:


> What an event, close to 50 did running, 10 different breeds, round of applause for everyone involved, these "picnic" trials as some call them, sure feel like a big deal to me.


If they think they are a "picnic", let them organize one. However, worth every second of planning.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds like a great day between the two fields. Here's to hoping the weather is perfect and the Griff doesnt make the rest of the field look too bad.


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

See everyone there. Excited to watch all the dogs work. Thanks to the Hellers for allowing me the opportunity to judge.


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

i know this is last second, i want to drive up saturday night now, does anyone know of a dog friendly hotel, near by i am going to start calling, but was wondering if anyone knew of any off the top..

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Its not a motel, but anyone wanting to camp, is welcome to camp on my property. You can crate the dogs in the barn at night if you like, I am only about 15 miles from the trial grounds. 

Brian - if we trap that porkie, we can get some training done.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

GSPJAKE said:


> i know this is last second, i want to drive up saturday night now, does anyone know of a dog friendly hotel, near by i am going to start calling, but was wondering if anyone knew of any off the top..
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian


Brian I'm booked, try mt valley motel in think thompsonvill, or rustic resort benzonia or best western scenic hill buleau

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck to everyone out there today, beautiful day for this event!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

TimBuckTwo said:


> Good luck to everyone out there today, beautiful day for this event!


You are a little ahead of the game tomorrow is the event
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

Steelheadfred said:


> Brian I'm booked, try mt valley motel in think thompsonvill, or rustic resort benzonia or best western scenic hill buleau
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Thanks for the info, i made a reservation at Mt valley, how far is that from the grounds?


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Good luck to all! Looks like great weather for a trial and the TC crew knows how to do it right. 
I'm stuck at home this weekend landscaping, drinking and maybe doing a little mushroom hunting (and fishing if I can get the outboard running).


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

If anyone else is up here tonight and wants to grab a pre-trial brewski, name a time and place


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

FindTheBird said:


> Good luck to all! Looks like great weather for a trial and the TC crew knows how to do it right.
> I'm stuck at home this weekend landscaping, drinking and maybe doing a little mushroom hunting (and fishing if I can get the outboard running).


Mike, as far as I know the pontoons will hit the water on Sunday. I motor past your place several times a week. If you're willing to divulge some hot spots, we should take the wives (and maybe a dog or two) out for a cruise sometime soon.

Edit: and to prove that I'm not just trying to snipe your spots, I can show you where I pull 3" sunfish out of the river on a routine basis!


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

GSPJAKE said:


> Thanks for the info, i made a reservation at Mt valley, how far is that from the grounds?


20 minutes at the most. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> Mike, as far as I know the pontoons will hit the water on Sunday. I motor past your place several times a week. If you're willing to divulge some hot spots, we should take the wives (and maybe a dog or two) out for a cruise sometime soon.
> 
> Edit: and to prove that I'm not just trying to snipe your spots, I can show you where I pull 3" sunfish out of the river on a routine basis!


Kevin, throw-in a couple of productive grouse covers and you've got yourself a deal!


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Follow the orange flagged steaks and "dogs must be leashed" signs to the parking area! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TimBuckTwo (Jan 3, 2009)

N M Mechanical said:


> You are a little ahead of the game tomorrow is the event
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Let's try this again, good luck to all the competitors out there. Hope you guys have good weather for the day with great dog work!

Tim


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

The verdict is...?


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Whew! What a day. Two trials that ran as smooth as possible all day. A couple big thank you's to Fritz for all his work in helping me with the trial, Chal and Dave Lloyd for they're hard work on the puppy trial, Dave Veldman from sport dog photography, Mac and Charlie for judging puppies, Kelly and Randy for judging the main trial, the Wright boys and Thundering Aspens, and everyone for bringing their dogs to the line, supporting a good cause and creating a great event. On to the good stuff, hopefully I get it right. 

Main trial

Pointing

1st- Lady-Nels Nichols
2nd- Jake-Brian Coleman
3rd- dodger- Paul Fischer
4th- ???
HM-Benelli - Nick Moe

Flushing 

1st- Jones- Ric Heller
2nd- Axel- John Tisch
3rd- Tango- Brad Adamson
4th- Blue- Ric Heller
HM - Corbin- Dave Veldman

Puppies

1st- Wolf -Ric Heller Sr.
2nd- ????
3rd- Hawk- Michelle Macmasters

I am hoping someone can fill in my memory loss areas. 

Thanks again to everyone for a great day!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Black Angus (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you Ric. It was a blast. You guys do a great job. Everything ran smoothly and lunch was great. A fun filled day, I am sure glad I joined in the fun.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

We ran fifty dogs today, great job everyone, amazing trial.

Congrats to winners and everyone else.

4th in pointing was Jim Boals and Lacy ES

2nd in puppy was was a GSP named trip out tig I think.

More thoughts tomorrow.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

This was the worst trial I've had the misfortune to attend...

But that's just because my pointer went knucklehead on me and got picked up less than 5 minutes into our brace! :lol:

In all honesty it was one of the best. From Fritz's hospitality at the hotel to all the friendly folks on scene today. It was great to put some faces on MS handles and see some old friends.

My 5 year old said this was the best dog trial she's ever been to, and she actually has a pretty good basis for comparison. My wife suggested we make this an annual tradition and I'll be happy to take her up on that!

Nice job Hellers and all who put this thing together!


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

First time I've missed this trial in 7 years. I was thinking of everyone all day today. Glad it went well Le Grande does a premiere job on everything they do. Great works guys and congrats to all the winners.

Glad to see McMaster name attending RGS trials just aren't the same without Hugh and Michelle.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

As usual, a great trial put on by the TC crew. To those of you that I met today for the first time, it was great to put some names to faces. Congrats to those that placed and kudos to those that brought their dog to the line.

M. Mates


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

2nd place puppy was GSP puppy "Pip" owned by Josh Booker.

Great job by LeGrand! Disappointed that we had to pull Hans, but having Dr. Mike MacDonald there was a great help. I think that Petosky having the puppy trial was a great idea! 

Kudos to everyone involved.


----------



## smokinbritts (Apr 17, 2011)

Anybody have any info on the gaylord chapter hunt on 5-11 I dont see any thanks


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Call Scott Steele 989 390 4306 or email him at 

[email protected]


----------



## Zeke & Jedi (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you for putting on an excellent event. It was well planned, had good food, friendly people, and some excellent dogs. It was just a great day.

I now know what all the excitement is about, this is just a cool event.

Mike & The Jedi


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

It was a great day out there yesterday. Maybe a little warm, but everyone just had to keep an eye on the dogs. Thank you Hellers for having me out again. Thank you to my bracemate Tish for putting up with a less than stellar dog. His dog ran beautifully. 
Hopefully I have the privilege to do it again next year.


----------

